# Computer boot issues



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

Computer first loaded to black screen and then after hard reboot took 8 minutes to load. I checked event viewer and here are the errors:

Warning: NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)
Error: The NcbService service terminated with the following error: device attached to the system is not functioning. (I tested all of the attached devices and they are functioning.)
Error: A timeout was reached (45000 milliseconds) while waiting for the SystemUsageReportSvc_QUEENCREEK service to connect.
Error: The SystemUsageReportSvc_QUEENCREEK service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
Error: A timeout was reached (45000 milliseconds) while waiting for the DSAService service to connect.
Error: The DSAService service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
Error: The Energy Server Service queencreek service terminated with the following error: {Volume Shadow Copy Service} The system is now ready for hibernation.

There is no minidump file. The most recent minidump file is from April 2021.

If anyone could help, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

Try uninstalling the Intel Driver Update Utility and the Intel Energy Checker, they could be causing those Error reports and you don't really need them.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG,
> 
> Try uninstalling the Intel Driver Update Utility and the Intel Energy Checker, they could be causing those Error reports and you don't really need them.


Would they be responsible for the boot issues though?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

sweetpicklecat said:


> Would they be responsible for the boot issues though?


They could be, it will do no harm to uninstall them for testing.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> They could be, it will do no harm to uninstall them for testing.


So all I have is Intel Computing Improvement Program and somehow 2 Intel Driver & Support Assistants. What should I uninstall?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Uninstall all of them then restart the computer.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Uninstall all of them then restart the computer.


So I'm having a problem uninstalling the second assistant. When I click to uninstall it, it just opens a popup to install it instead. I'm in the Programs and Features window from the control panel and I've tried both clicking on the program and clicking uninstall and double clicking on the program and either way, I get the install popup. Do you know how I can uninstall it?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try restarting the computer then see if you can uninstall it. If not check Event viewer and see if those error messages have stopped.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Try restarting the computer then see if you can uninstall it. If not check Event viewer and see if those error messages have stopped.


The boot process was faster than before but still was stuck on a black screen for a few minutes. Looking at the event viewer, it seems it took 6 minutes to boot. I would say most of that time was stuck on the black screen.

I only got one error this time:
A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the ClickToRunSvc service.

I got 3 warnings though that all say the same thing:
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
Windows.SecurityCenter.WscBrokerManager
and APPID 
Unavailable
to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

There were some errors with the Volume Shadow Copy Service that seem to have been triggered by the restart. I don't know if that's relevant. They all end with "cannot be started. [error number] A system shutdown is in process."


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you have a version of Microsoft Office installed on that computer ?


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Do you have a version of Microsoft Office installed on that computer ?


No I do not.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the steps listed down the page here to disable the Click-to-run service :- https://techtips.easycloudsolutions...t-office-click-to-run-and-can-i-uninstall-it/


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Try the steps listed down the page here to disable the Click-to-run service :- https://techtips.easycloudsolutions...t-office-click-to-run-and-can-i-uninstall-it/


Ok I did that. Boot time was around 5-6 minutes. I'm still getting those 3 DistributedCom warnings but no errors now. Is there anything you think I should do about those warnings?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't think those DCom warnings are causing the boot up delay.
I'm no expert on slow boot up problems but you can use the methods here to try to speed it up :- https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/windows-10-slow-boot-issues/


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> I don't think those DCom warnings are causing the boot up delay.
> I'm no expert on slow boot up problems but you can use the methods here to try to speed it up :- https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/windows-10-slow-boot-issues/


So I changed the paging file. No change in boot speed, so should I change it back? I manually checked every device in device manager and there were no driver updates. There are also no update notifications from NVidia GEForce Experience (I have an NVidia gpu).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes you can change the pagefile back now (it's usual to let Windows control the size).

Did you try disabling fast startup ?


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Yes you can change the pagefile back now (it's usual to let Windows control the size).
> 
> Did you try disabling fast startup ?


I didn't have fast startup enabled. Also even though MIcrosoft Office click to run has been disabled in services, it's still starting up for some reason on startup. It shows up in task manager when I open it immediately after login. What should I do?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Use Method 3 at this link to make sure the service is disabled and then do Method 4 :- https://softwarekeep.com/help-center/how-to-disable-click-to-run-in-microsoft-office


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

managed said:


> Use Method 3 at this link to make sure the service is disabled and then do Method 4 :- https://softwarekeep.com/help-center/how-to-disable-click-to-run-in-microsoft-office


I already did Method 3. Unfortunately I can't do Method 4 because it doesn't show up as a program I can uninstall in control panel.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, press Windows key + R
Type msconfig
Click OK
Click the Startup tab
Look in Startup Item column for an entry containing 'click-to-run' and UNtick it
Click on OK

Restart and see if it boots any faster now.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

When I open msconfig, it says "To manage startup items, use the Startup section of Task Manager." And then it has a link to open Task Manager. So I clicked on the link, and Microsoft Click-to-Run isn't listed there.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Open Task Scheduler (search for task scheduler and open the app that pops up in the search results).

click down arrow in left panel to expand the folders.

Look under Microsoft -> Office.

Is there an entry for Click to Run there? Think it's called "Office ClickToRun Service Monitor"

Right click on it and select disable.

Reboot.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

DRPC said:


> Open Task Scheduler (search for task scheduler and open the app that pops up in the search results).
> 
> click down arrow in left panel to expand the folders.
> 
> ...


So somehow the boot time increased to 9 minutes. There was only 1 system error:

A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the ClickToRunSvc service.

However, oddly under applications (this is in event viewer), there was a time period about an hour ago of 2-3 minutes during which there were exactly 50 errors. They were all from VSS and they're all something like this:

Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Error creating the Shadow Copy Provider COM class with CLSID {65ee1dba-8ff4-4a58-ac1c-3470ee2f376a} [0x80070422, The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
].

Operation:
Obtain a callable interface for this provider
List interfaces for all providers supporting this context
Query Shadow Copies

Context:
Provider ID: {b5946137-7b9f-4925-af80-51abd60b20d5}
Class ID: {65ee1dba-8ff4-4a58-ac1c-3470ee2f376a}
Snapshot Context: 13
Snapshot Context: 13
Execution Context: Coordinator

Edit: Somehow Microsoft Click-to-Run is still somehow starting at startup.


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

My computer booted to a black screen with a cursor again and was stuck there for 4 minutes before I did a hard system reboot. Upon reboot, it got stuck again on the black screen for a minute or two and then loaded the login screen. At the login screen, I logged in but then it kicked me back to the login screen and I had to log in again. I've run a virus scan, antimalware scan, and DISM scan. What should I do?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you do the steps in post #22 by DRPC ?


----------



## sweetpicklecat (10 mo ago)

Yes, I said this as a response:



> Edit: Somehow Microsoft Click-to-Run is still somehow starting at startup.


Since my last post (#24), I did a Windows reset and now it's no longer running at startup. I've also changed the boot setting in BIOS to fast boot, and that's made the black screen last for a much shorter time. It still does appear briefly though.


----------

